# Norfolk line not so cheap anymore !



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Is it just me but this year it seems that Norfolk line seem to be much more expensive? I have been trying to book to go to the UK in the summer and the new booking system has added a penalty for longer MH's now. It is adding 36 euro per meter over 6. It puts the price to almost the same as the Tunnel. 
Sea France is a lot better now it seems. 

On another issue I am sure I found a link in the past here for a booking agency that was able to get much cheaper tickets that were available on the company websites bit I cannot find it now. 

Regards 
Mike


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh, My Norfolk Line crossing booked this week only cost £53 return, and at great travel times - To me that's an excellent price.

Thank goodness my van is a tiny tad under 6m.

Size does matter.  Did I really say that...?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

And I paid £77 return for our motorhome (7m) - out 1st Oct - back 31st Oct, which was MUCH cheaper than any other company.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been negotiating with NL and hope to have a deal on the table soon for discounts for MHF subscribers


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

More power to your elbow Nukeadmin...............
look forward to seeing the results of your endeavours.
carl and flo


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Norfolkline*

Hi all,
Going June back Aug cost with Norfolk £35 return, but we are under 6.5mtr being "compact"
Regards Ray


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys,
I had the same feeling last year as there was no excess charge for length, it is just I went to check the price for this July and go hit with the new charge over 6M. I had found Norfolk line usually around the cheapest possible but now it is completely OTT especially in comparison to Sea France on the same dates the price was almost half.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We found the same. We've travelled NL for many years, but this year they've priced themselves out of business as far as we're concerned. It's back to Sea France for us.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Norfolk Line*

There's some very funny figures coming up on the NL website

MH and trailer (with Harley in...) "under 12m total", about £120 return late May early June

MH on its own, "less than 9m" same time frame = £530 (gasp!)

What's that all about??

Perhaps I should keep quiet and not let the trailer loophole get abused by non-bikers...

Cheers

Dave

PS can't wait for the (boys') trip to Finland on the bike in late May


----------

